# carbons/recurve



## shawn sand (Oct 31, 2006)

This may seem strange to some of you, but shooting carbon arrows from my revurve is like putting sights on it. I have been shooting wood arrows and they have done well for me. The carbons have tightened my groups by about half of what they were. I thought shooting 8" groups was awesome for 20yd, but to shoot 4" from same makes me feel like a sniper. I do enjoy the look of wood and also brings me back to younger days, but carbons from here on! Anyone else with a situation like this?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Get the wood grained carbons, put a rubber tube inside of them and you will notice even more! Plus you will keep the look of wood!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I shoot 4560 CX Terminator Hunters from all my recurves. They shoot very well...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I shoot the Gold Tip Traditional 55-75 with 250gr up front with a wgt tube that gives me a total arrow wgt of 675gr. I have started shooting them because they last much longer than wood arrows. 
With proporly tuned arrows wood or carbon your groups should be the same.
I will be ordering a couple dozen of Douglas Fur shafts (wood) and putting them together to shoot.


----------

